# Army Training Videos



## LibraryLady (Apr 1, 2011)

Now I'm not quite so old as to have watched this exact video, the ones I remember weren't much newer.  Small point, about the 1:24 mark, you'll see the first black female general, Sherian Cadoria - she's certainly got a pair of pipes!

LL


----------



## Nasty (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Amn. LL, is that were you first learned to change your underwear every day?


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 1, 2011)

What's underwear?

LL


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 2, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Now I'm not quite so old as to have watched this exact video, the ones I remember weren't much newer. Small point, about the 1:24 mark, you'll see the first black female general, Sherian Cadoria - she's certainly got a pair of pipes!
> 
> LL



Very interesting video. Thank you. They were well turned out in those days. Very smart! Puts some of the modern day generation to shame!

You mean the videos you saw were in Colour & in 3D High Definition..! So as not to give away a lady her age, right...? Ha..ha!  ;)


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, thank you, Erin Go Bra... ;)

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 4, 2011)

The M 16

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 4, 2011)

The M1 Garand





















LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 4, 2011)

LL


----------

